# Valenssi



## Marsario

Moi! 

Wikipedian mukana valenssi "viittaa siihen, kuinka monta argumenttia jokin tietty verbi hallitsee." (http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valenssi_(kielitiede))

Näin voidaan puhua avalenteista verbeistä (esimerkiksi "sataa"), monovalenteista verbeistä (esim. "nukkua": "hän nukkuu"), bivalenteista verbeistä (esim. "ottaa": "Minä otan jäätelön") ja trivalenteista verbeistä (esim. "antaa": "Minä annan jäätelön sinulle").

Kysymys on: voidaanko puhua esimerkiksi monovalenteista lauseista eli niistä lauseista, joitten verbi  on monovalenti, eli jos lauseessa on esimerkiksi verbin lisäksi pelkästään subjekti?

Kiitos ja hyvää pääsiästä!


----------



## Hakro

Hei Marsario!

Minulle valenssi on pelkkää kemiaa. Linkkisivun teksti on joko pelkkää potaskaa tai niin korkealentoista kielitiedettä, että en ymmärrä sitä enkä sen tarkoitusta. 

Kyseinen teksti jo itse kumoaa itsensä: _"*Monovalentit* verbit (esimerkiksi "nukkua") eivät saa suoraa objektia (*"Hän nukkui univelan.")."_ — Esimerkissähän jo on suora objekti. Vastaava virhe *divalentin* esimerkin kohdalla.

Suomeksi voidaan sanoa lähes mikä tahansa verbi lauseen ainoaksi sanaksi "valenssista" riippumatta.

Ehdotan että unohdat verbien valenssin kokonaan. Se ei edistä millään tavalla kielen oppimista tai hallitsemista. Se on pelkkää teoriaa, jos sitäkään.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Hei Marsario!
> 
> Minulle valenssi on pelkkää kemiaa. Linkkisivun teksti on joko pelkkää potaskaa tai niin korkealentoista kielitiedettä, että en ymmärrä sitä enkä sen tarkoitusta.
> 
> Kyseinen teksti jo itse kumoaa itsensä: _"*Monovalentit* verbit (esimerkiksi "nukkua") eivät saa suoraa objektia (*"Hän nukkui univelan.")."_ — Esimerkissähän jo on suora objekti.


 
Hakro, en aio loukata, mutta oletko varma siitä, että teksti kumoaa itsensä? Esimerkkiä edeltävällä tähdellä (***) annetaan ymmärtää, että seuraava lause (_Hän nukkui univelan_) on kirjoittajan mielestä "huonoa suomea".

Ehkä ymmärrät tätä jo, mutta kielitieteellisessä kirjoituksessa on yleinen tapa käyttää tähteä merkkinä "mahdottomasta" tai "hyväksymättömästä" kielestä, joka toimii (tai jonka oletetaan toimivan) todisteena tietystä kieliopillisessä säännöstä. Historiallisessa kielitieteessä taas tähteä käytetään merkkinä teoriaan perustuvasta sanasta/muodosta, joka ei ole suoraan todistettu (esim. sanan _kaksi _on arveltu juontuvan muinaisesta muodosta *_kakte_).

Jos ko. esimerkkilause (_Hän nukkui univelan_) ei itse asiassa ole huonoa suomea, se on tietenkin eri juttu.



> Suomeksi voidaan sanoa lähes mikä tahansa verbi lauseen ainoaksi sanaksi "valenssista" riippumatta.



Ymmärtääkseni "valenssi"-käsite koskee esim. sitä, moniko objekti/argumentti voi seurata tiettyä verbiä. Verbiä _valmistua _ei yleensä seuraa objekti (ei esim. sanottaisi *_Hän valmistui ruoan_), jonka vuoksi sitä sanottaisiin "monovalentiksi", kun taas _valmistaa _-sanaa sanottaisiin "bivalentiksi", koska sitä voi seuraa objekti (_Hän valmisti ruoan)._

On mielenkiintoinen, että niin vähän kielitieteellinen sanasto näyttää olevan suomennettu muihin tiedekenttiin verattuna. Jos _valenssi _ja sen tapaiset sanat suomennettaisiin (_valenssi _voitaisiin ehkä kääntää "vaikutus-asteeksi"), ehkä olisi vähemmän sekaannusta niiden merkitykestään.


----------



## Hakro

Kiitos palautteestasi, Gavril!

En ole koskaan opiskellut kielitieteitä, joten tähden (*) merkitys oli minulle aivan tuntematon asia. Mielestäni tällaista "salakieltä" ei pitäisi käyttää ilman selitystä sellaisissa yleistajuisiksi tarkoitetuissa tietolähteissä kuin Wikipedia.

Minun mielestäni esimerkkilause _Hän nukkui univelan_ on täysin hyväksyttävää suomea, vaikka olenkin useimmiten aika tiukka puritaani kieliasioissa.

Entä linkkisivun seuraavat esimerkit: _*Divalentit* verbit hallitsevat kahta argumenttia ("syödä", "lukea"). *Trivalentit*  verbit taas hallitsevat kolmea argumenttia (esimerkiksi verbi "antaa",  jolla on kolme argumenttia: antaja, annettu asia sekä saaja)._

- Antaa: Minä annan kirjan sinulle. (trivalentti)
- Lukea: Minä luen kirjan sinulle (miksi tämä olisi divalentti?)

Minusta Wikipedia-sivun kirjoittaja näyttää olevan hiukan hukassa valenttiensa kanssa. Ainakin selitykset ovat pahasti puutteelliset.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Kiitos palautteestasi, Gavril!
> 
> En ole koskaan opiskellut kielitieteitä, joten tähden (*) merkitys oli minulle aivan tuntematon asia. Mielestäni tällaista "salakieltä" ei pitäisi käyttää ilman selitystä sellaisissa yleistajuisiksi tarkoitetuissa tietolähteissä kuin Wikipedia.
> 
> Minun mielestäni esimerkkilause _Hän nukkui univelan_ on täysin hyväksyttävää suomea, vaikka olenkin useimmiten aika tiukka puritaani kieliasioissa.
> 
> Entä linkkisivun seuraavat esimerkit: _*Divalentit* verbit hallitsevat kahta argumenttia ("syödä", "lukea"). *Trivalentit*  verbit taas hallitsevat kolmea argumenttia (esimerkiksi verbi "antaa",  jolla on kolme argumenttia: antaja, annettu asia sekä saaja)._
> 
> - Antaa: Minä annan kirjan sinulle. (trivalentti)
> - Lukea: Minä luen kirjan sinulle (miksi tämä olisi divalentti?)



_lukea _sanotaan divalentiksi koska käytettäessä tätä verbiä on "pakollista" täsmentää, kuka lukee ja mitä luetaan, muttei ole pakollista täsmentää kenelle luetaan. (Täällä puhun Wiki-kirjoittajan mielipiteestä, en omastani.)

Toisaalta _antaa-_verbiä käytettäessä oletetaan olevan "pakollista" täsmentää kuka antaa, mikä annetaan, ja kenelle se annetaan. En tiedä, onko tämä tarkka käsitys suomen _antaa-_verbin käytöstä -- onko yleistä suomessa, että _antaa _käytetään vain subjektin ja objektin kanssa (esim. _Hän antoi lahjan_), jätettäessä ilmaisematta kenelle/mille annetaan?

Minusta tuntuu, että Wiki-kirjoittajan mielipide on liian vaikuttunut muiden kielten esimerkeistä. Esim. englannin antamista merkitsevää verbiä (_give_) käytetään usein, ehkä useimmiten, kolmen argumentin kanssa, jolla perusteella verbi sanotaan trivalentiksi: 
_
He _(1) _gave his brother_ (2) _a gift._ (3)
_He _(1) _gave his opinion_ (2) _to the court._ (3)

Usein (kuten ensimmäisessä yllä olevassa virkkeessä) molemmat _give-_verbiä seuraavat argumentit ovat samassa sijamuodossa, joka ei (tietääkseni) päde suomen _antaa_-verbiin -- toinen sitä seuraavista argumenteista on partitiivissa/akkusatiivissa (_-a_/-_n_), toinen on allatiivissa (_-lle_).


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _lukea _sanotaan divalentiksi koska käytettäessä tätä verbiä on "pakollista" täsmentää, kuka lukee ja mitä luetaan, muttei ole pakollista täsmentää kenelle luetaan. (Täällä puhun Wiki-kirjoittajan mielipiteestä, en omastani.)
> Suomeksi ei ole "pakollista" myöskään täsmentää, kuka lukee ja mitä luetaan. Esimerkki:
> — Iltaisin luetaan. (Tässä ei kerrota, kuka lukee, mitä ja kenelle.) Ja öisin kirjoitellaan WR-foorumilla.
> 
> Toisaalta _antaa-_verbiä käytettäessä oletetaan olevan "pakollista" täsmentää kuka antaa, mikä annetaan, ja kenelle se annetaan. En tiedä, onko tämä tarkka käsitys suomen _antaa-_verbin käytöstä -- onko yleistä suomessa, että _antaa _käytetään vain subjektin ja objektin kanssa (esim. _Hän antoi lahjan_), jätettäessä ilmaisematta kenelle/mille annetaan?
> Suomeksi ei ole "pakollista" täsmentää, kuka antaa, mikä annetaan, ja kenelle se annetaan. Esimerkkejä:
> — Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin. (vain subjekti ja objekti)
> — Timantti annettiin lahjaksi. (pelkästään objekti)
> — Tyttö antoi minulle. (ei objektia) (no, tämä ei ole ihan kirjakieltä)
> 
> Minusta tuntuu, että Wiki-kirjoittajan mielipide on liian vaikuttunut muiden kielten esimerkeistä.
> Olen aivan samaa mieltä!


----------



## Gavril

> Tyttö antoi minulle.



Tarkoittaako _antaa _täällä (suunnilleen) "antautua" ?

Englannissa voi myös sanoa esim., _He gave generously, _jossa ei ole objektia mutta ymmärretään että rahaa annetaan.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Tarkoittaako _antaa _täällä (suunnilleen) "antautua" ?
> 
> Englannissa voi myös sanoa esim., _He gave generously, _jossa ei ole objektia mutta ymmärretään että rahaa annetaan.


Exactly! She didn't give me money but something better, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Gavril

Marsario said:


> Moi!
> 
> Wikipedian mukana valenssi "viittaa siihen, kuinka monta argumenttia jokin tietty verbi hallitsee." (http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valenssi_%28kielitiede%29)
> 
> Näin voidaan puhua avalenteista verbeistä (esimerkiksi "sataa"), monovalenteista verbeistä (esim. "nukkua": "hän nukkuu"), bivalenteista verbeistä (esim. "ottaa": "Minä otan jäätelön") ja trivalenteista verbeistä (esim. "antaa": "Minä annan jäätelön sinulle").
> 
> Kysymys on: voidaanko puhua esimerkiksi monovalenteista lauseista eli niistä lauseista, joitten verbi  on monovalenti, eli jos lauseessa on esimerkiksi verbin lisäksi pelkästään subjekti?
> 
> Kiitos ja hyvää pääsiästä!



Unohdin vastata alkuperäiseen kysymykseen! En tiedä, onko hyväksyttävä (yleisimmästä teknisessä käytössä) puhua lauseen valenssista, mutta se tuntuu minusta aivan järkevältä, jopa järkevämmältä kuin puhua verbin valenssista. Minulle ei ole selvää, että millään verbillä (suomessa tai toisessa tuntemassani kielessä) on "kiinteä" valenssi. Jos katsot Hakron esimerkkilauseet, näyttää siltä, että _antaa-_verbi ei ole välttämättä trivalenttia eikä edes bivalenttia kaikissa yhteyksissä.


----------



## Marsario

Kiitos molemmille. Keskustelunne oli aika mielenkiintoinen.



> Unohdin vastata alkuperäiseen kysymykseen! En tiedä, onko hyväksyttävä  (yleisimmästä teknisessä käytössä) puhua lauseen valenssista, mutta se  tuntuu minusta aivan järkevältä, jopa järkevämmältä kuin puhua verbin  valenssista. Minulle ei ole selvää, että millään verbillä (suomessa tai  toisessa tuntemassani kielessä) on "kiinteä" valenssi. Jos katsot Hakron  esimerkkilauseet, näyttää siltä, että _antaa-_verbi ei ole välttämättä trivalenttia eikä edes bivalenttia kaikissa yhteyksissä.


Ja kiitos mielipiteestäsi, minustakin se tuntuisi järkevältä.

Harko esitteli eri esimerkit, joissa verbeillä on erikoinen valenssi. Mielestäni tämä ei kuitenkaan johtuu siitä, että valenssiperiaate on virhellinen vaan siitä, että niillä suomen verbeillä saattaa olla monenlaisia merkityksiä.



> _lukea _sanotaan divalentiksi koska käytettäessä tätä verbiä on  "pakollista" täsmentää, kuka lukee ja mitä luetaan, muttei ole  pakollista täsmentää kenelle luetaan.



Tämä on ihan oikea, valenssi käsittelee pakollisia täydennyksiä eikä vapaehtoisia. Kaikkiin lauseisiin voi esimerkiksi lisätä adverbiaalin (esimerkiksi *nyt*, *tällä hetkellä*, tai joskus  *sinulle* , *täällä*  ja niin edelleen).

Lauseissa *hän nukkuu* ja *hän nukkuu univelan* verbillä *nukkua* on eri merkitys, toinen on transitiivinen ja toinen on intransitiivinen. Kun nukkua on transitiivinen se on monovalenttiverbi, kun se on intransitiivinen se on bivalentti.

Kaikki Harkon esittämät esimerkit eivät ole poikkeuksia: ne jopa ovat säännönmukaisia tai verbeillä on eri merkitys (periaatteessa näin sen täytyy olla, koska valenssi _on_ olemassa, eikä se ole objektiivinen käsitys).

Verbi lukea on vain bivalenttiverbi, koska se vaatii kaksi pakollista täydennystä. Lauseessa *Iltaisin luetaan* on vain yksi täydennys (adverbiaali) koska lause on passivinen, eli toinen täydennys olisi "*ihmiset*":* iltaisin* *ihmiset lukevat*.

Jos toisaalta sirretään adverbliaali *iltaisin* verbin jälkeen, heti huomaa, että lukea verbi on bivalentti koska   *iltaisin*   ei ole pakollinen enää mutta lausee vaatii objektin:  *ihmiset lukevat kirjan (iltaisin)* ; lause *ihmiset lukevat iltaisin* ei ole täydellinen: heti tulee kysymys: mitä he lukevat?


----------



## reamary

Aivan, verbin valenssi-teoria ei ole mikään "keksitty" juttu, vaan kertoo juuri siitä, vaativatko tietyt verbit yhden vai kaksi objektia jne., niin kuin Marsario tuossa edellä toteaa. Esimerkiksi verbi _antaa_ on todellakin trivalentti verbi, sillä yleensähän *joku* antaa *jotakin* *jollekin*. Jos joku vain _antaa jotakin_, tai vain _antaa jollekin_, lause kuulostaa puutteelliselta, kuulija jää ikään kuin miettimään, no kenelle hän antoi, tai toisessa esimerkissä, mitä hän antoi? Kyllä valenssi-teoria pätee yhtä lailla suomen kielessä kuin muissakin kielissä.

Ja mitä tahansa suomen kielen verbejä ei kyllä mielestäni voida sanoa lauseen ainoaksi sanaksi subjektin kanssa. Esimerkiksi täällä jo mainittu _*Minä valmistan_, on kyllä mielestäni epäkieliopillinen "lause", ja vaatii aina objektin toimiakseen. 

Ja vielä tuosta lauseesta _*Hän nukkui univelan_. En kyllä itse sanoisi missään tilanteessa näin, mielestäni se on huonoa suomea, tai itse asiassa jopa väärin. Mielestäni voidaan sanoa _"Nukkua univelka *pois*"_, mutta pelkkä _*nukkua univelka_ on mielestäni mahdoton ilmaus.


----------



## Gavril

reamary said:


> Aivan, verbin valenssi-teoria ei ole mikään "keksitty" juttu, vaan kertoo juuri siitä, vaativatko tietyt verbit yhden vai kaksi objektia jne., niin kuin Marsario tuossa edellä toteaa. Esimerkiksi verbi _antaa_ on todellakin trivalentti verbi, sillä yleensähän *joku* antaa *jotakin* *jollekin*. Jos joku vain _antaa jotakin_, tai vain _antaa jollekin_, lause kuulostaa puutteelliselta, kuulija jää ikään kuin miettimään, no kenelle hän antoi, tai toisessa esimerkissä, mitä hän antoi? Kyllä valenssi-teoria pätee yhtä lailla suomen kielessä kuin muissakin kielissä.



Mitä mieltä olet Hakron esimerkkilauseesta _Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin_? Voitko ajatella muita esimerkkejä, jossa _antaa _käytetään ilman allatiivissa (_-lle_) olevaa sanaa?


----------



## Marsario

> Mitä mieltä olet Hakron esimerkkilauseesta _Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin_? Voitko ajatella muita esimerkkejä, jossa _antaa _käytetään ilman allatiivissa (_-lle_) olevaa sanaa?



En tiedä onko teille selvää, mutta lause   *Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin*   on vain todiste siitä, että antaa on trivalenttiverbi, ainakin yleensä. 
Lauseessa on itse asiassa kolme täydennystä eli subjekti (  *hän*  ), objekti ( *timantin* ) ja adverbiaali (*lahjaksi*).  



> Ja vielä tuosta lauseesta _*Hän nukkui univelan_. En kyllä itse  sanoisi missään tilanteessa näin, mielestäni se on huonoa suomea, tai  itse asiassa jopa väärin. Mielestäni voidaan sanoa _"Nukkua univelka *pois*"_, mutta pelkkä _*nukkua univelka_ on mielestäni mahdoton ilmaus.



Toisaalta tämä näyttää todistavan, että   *nukkua*   on jopa monovalenttiverb i (sujekti) tai trivalenti (subjekti, objekti  *univelka* , adverbiaali *pois*), mutta ei bivalenti.   
En muuten aiemmin oikeastaan ymmärtänyt lausetta Nukkua univelka ennen kuin Reamary liitti *pois*-sanan lauseen loppuun (vaikka se oli vain oma ymmärrysongelmani).


----------



## Gavril

Marsario said:


> En tiedä onko teille selvää, mutta lause   *Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin*   on vain todiste siitä, että antaa on trivalenttiverbi, ainakin yleensä.
> Lauseessa on itse asiassa kolme täydennystä eli subjekti (  *hän*  ), objekti ( *timantin* ) ja adverbiaali (*lahjaksi*).



Ymmärrykseni mukaan verbin valenssi liittyy täsmällisiin sijamuotoihin, tai ainakin täsmällisiin semanttisiin rooleihin: esim. Wiki-artikkelin mukaan käytettäessä verbiä _antaa _täytyy täsmentää antaja (nominatiivi), annettu asia (akkus./partitiivi) sekä saaja (allatiivi). Adverbiaali _lahjaksi_ on eri sijamuoto ja sillä on eri merkitys (annetun asian tarkoitus). Ehkä adverbiaalin voi jättä pois tällaisesta lauseesta (_Hän antoi timantin_).

Minusta tuntuu, että on totuutta valenssi-käsitteessä mutta en silti tiedä miten käytännöllistä on olettaa, että joka verbillä on kiinteä(t) valenssi(t).


----------



## Marsario

> Ymmärrykseni mukaan verbin valenssi liittyy täsmällisiin sijamuotoihin,  tai ainakin täsmällisiin semanttisiin rooleihin: esim. Wiki-artikkelin  mukaan käytettäessä verbiä _antaa _täytyy täsmentää antaja (nominatiivi), annettu asia (akkus./partitiivi) sekä saaja (allatiivi). Adverbiaali _lahjaksi_ on eri sijamuoto ja sillä on eri merkitys (annetun asian tarkoitus). Ehkä adverbiaalin voi jättä pois tällaisesta lauseesta (_Hän antoi timantin_).



Eli yleensä *antaa* verbi on trivalentti koska sitä täytyy täsmentää antaja, annettu asia ja saaja, kuten sinäkin sanoit. Toisaalta lauseessa *Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin*, verbillä *antaa* on toinen harvinaisempi merkitys kuin yleisessä lauseessa *Annan sinulle kirjan*. Ehkä teidän saattaa olla vaikea edes huomata se, koska sekä suomeksi että englanniksi käytetään vain yksi verbi molempiin merkityksiin. Toisaalta esimerkiksi italiaksi on kaksi erillistä verbiä:
Lauseessa *Annan sinulle kirjan* käytetään verbi "dare", kun taas
Lauseessa *Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin* käytetään verbi "regalare" eli *antaa lahjaksi*. Jos sana *lahaksi* jäätettäisiin pois, *antaa* verbin merkitys muuttuisi.
Verbin *antaa* merkitys on siis eri ja se vaatii eri täydennykset, mutta molemmissa tapauksissa se on suomeksi trivalenttiverbi.
Minun mielestäni ei yleensä voisi sanoa *Hän antoi timantin*, koska lause kuulostaisi jollain tavalla oudolta tai johonkin asteeseen puutteelliselta. Saatan tietenkin olla väärässä, kun suomi ei ole äidinkieleni, mutta keskustelu on ainakin tähän asti todistanut tämän...


----------



## Gavril

Marsario said:


> Eli yleensä *antaa* verbi on trivalentti koska sitä täytyy täsmentää antaja, annettu asia ja saaja, kuten sinäkin sanoit. Toisaalta lauseessa *Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin*, verbillä *antaa* on toinen harvinaisempi merkitys kuin yleisessä lauseessa *Annan sinulle kirjan*. Ehkä teidän saattaa olla vaikea edes huomata se, koska sekä suomeksi että englanniksi käytetään vain yksi verbi molempiin merkityksiin. Toisaalta esimerkiksi italiaksi on kaksi erillistä verbiä:
> Lauseessa *Annan sinulle kirjan* käytetään verbi "dare", kun taas
> Lauseessa *Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin* käytetään verbi "regalare" eli *antaa lahjaksi*. Jos sana *lahaksi* jäätettäisiin pois, *antaa* verbin merkitys muuttuisi.



En täysin vakuutu siitä, että _antaa_-sanan merkitys on muuttunut yhdestä lauseesta toiseen. Sekä ensimmäisessä lauseessa että toisessa annetaan ymmärtää, että joku antaa jotain jollekulle. Ero on siinä, miten tämä tieto ilmaistaan: ensimmäisessa lauseessa lahjan saaja ilmaistaan sanalla _sinulle_; toisessa se edellytetään lausetta ympäröivästä yhteydestä. (Lisäksi, jos _antaa _tarkoittaisi ”regalare” toisessa lauseessa (_Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin_), eikö sana _lahjaksi _olisi siellä tarpeeton?)

Minusta se on yksinkertaisempi sanoa, että kyseessä on samaa merkitsevä verbi eri lauserakenteissa. Jos tällä verbillä olisi kiinteä valenssi (mikäli ymmärrän valenssi-käsitettä), samaa lauserakennetta käytettäisiin verbin kanssa kaikissa yhteyksissä, tai olisi enemmän rajoitusta mahdollisille rakenteille kuin näyttää olevan.


----------



## reamary

Gavril said:


> Mitä mieltä olet Hakron esimerkkilauseesta _Hän antoi lahjaksi timantin_? Voitko ajatella muita esimerkkejä, jossa _antaa _käytetään ilman allatiivissa (_-lle_) olevaa sanaa?



Mutta minun mielestäni myös tässä yhteydessä tulisi oikeastaan vielä tarkentaa, *kenelle* timantti annettiin lahjaksi. Toki jossakin asiayhteydessä tuo saattaa käydä ilmi muutenkin, mutta jos ihan kieliopillisesti ajatellaan, niin _antaa_-verbi perusmerkityksessään mielestäni vaatii "aina" kolme argumenttia. En siis ainakaan keksi esimerkkejä, joissa _antaa_ käytettäisiin ilman että täsmennetään antamisen kohdetta. Paitsi ehkä rakenteessa _antaa mennä_.. Siis esimerkiksi rohkaisuna jollekin, joka epäröi jonkin asian edessä, voisi sanoa "_Anna mennä vaan!_". Ehkä tässä _antaa_-verbi toimii eri tavoin?

Ja luulen että suomen kielessä lauseissa _antaa lahjaksi timantti _ja _antaa kirja_, antaa-verbin merkitys on kyllä sama. En itse ainakaan näe eroa näiden kahden "antamisen" välillä.


----------



## Marsario

> En täysin vakuutu siitä, että _antaa_-sanan merkitys on muuttunut  yhdestä lauseesta toiseen. Sekä ensimmäisessä lauseessa että toisessa  annetaan ymmärtää, että joku antaa jotain jollekulle.





> Ja luulen että suomen kielessä lauseissa _antaa lahjaksi timantti _ja _antaa kirja_, antaa-verbin merkitys on kyllä sama. En itse ainakaan näe eroa näiden kahden "antamisen" välillä.


Olen tässä eri mieltä. 
Lauseessa *Annan sinulle kirjan* verbin merkitys on se, että objekti liikkuu henkilöltä toiselle.
Lauseessa *Annan lahjaksi timantin* verbin merkitys on se, että minä en ole enää objektin omistaja. Tässä lauseessa saattaa olla hyödytön kertoa kenelle timantti annettiin, kun vain tiedetään, että se ei ole minun enää. Jos jompaankumpaan lauseeseen lisätään adverbiaali *tänään*, verbin merkitys ei muutu.

Nyt haluaisin esittää toisen esimerkin, mutta en ole varma, että lause olisi kieliopillisesti okea suomeksi. Voitte kertoa, jos se ei ole, joten keksisin toisen.
*Annan timantin pois* (I give the diamond away).
Tässä lauseessa verbin *antaa* merkitys on edes toinenkin. Kuten toisessa lauseessa sen merkitys on se, että objektin omistaja muuttuu, mutta toisin kuin siinä lauseessa, ei kerrota tuleeko toinen omistaja vai jääkö timantti omistajatta. Edelleen suomeksi käytetään verbi *antaa*, joka on nytkin trivalenttiverbi. Toisaalta muilla kielillä voisi käyttää jonkun verbin, jotten merkitys olisi "*antaa pois*" ja se olisi todennäköisesti bivalentti. Itse asiassa suomessakin on divalenttiverbi, joka merkitykseltään vastaa "*antaa pois*": *jättää*.
Lauseissa *Annan timantin pois* ja *Jätän timantin*, merkitys ei ole paljon erilainen, vaikka verbit ovat erilaiset ja valenssi on myös erilainen.

Verbillä *olla* on hyvin paljon merkityksiä. Lauseissa:
*Lapissa on poroja,*
*Minulla on kirjoja* ja
*Olen tyytyväinen*
merkitys on aina eri. Ensimmäisessä verbi on eksistentiaalinen ja bivalentti; toisessa on possessiivinen ja bivalentti; kolmannessa on intransitiivinen, jossa subjekti ja predikatiivi, ja bivalentti. Kaikissa esimerkeissa *olla* on bivalenttiverbi, vaikka merkitys muuttuu.
Voitte verrata lauseisiin:
*Poroja on (lapissa),*
*Kirjat ovat (minulla)* ja
*Olen*
Näissä lauseissa verbi on monovalentti, koska se vaatii vain subjektin. Muut adverbiaalit ovat vapaehtoisia ja ne eivät muuta verbin merkitystä (eli olemassaolo). Näissä lauseissa viitataan siihen, että poroja, kirjat ja minä olemme olemassa.

Toisin sanoen valenssi viittaa siihen, kuinka monta täydennystä on oltava verbillä, jotta lause olisi kieliopillisesti oikea. Kaikilla verbeillä on ainakin yksi valenssi, koska niillä on ainakin yksi merkitys. Jos verbillä on enemmän kuin yksi merkitys, verbillä saattaa olla (mutta ei joudu olemaan) lisääkin valensseja.


----------



## reamary

Kiitos esimerkeistäsi. Aihe on aika mielenkiintoinen. Edelleen olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä että annetaanpa jokin asia jollekin "muuten vain" tai "lahjaksi", niin objekti vaihtaa siinä kuitenkin omistajaa (vaikka sitten väliaikaisesti, esimerkiksi lainaksi annettaessa), ja käytetty _antaa_-verbi on siis näissä molemmissa sama. Lisäksi, mielestäni en voi sanoa, _"Minä annoin lahjaksi timantin"_, sillä väistämättä lause vaatii täsmennystä siitä, *KUKA* oli lahjan saaja? Ei voi vain antaa lahjaksi jotakin, jos kukaan ei "vastaanota" lahjaa. 

Rakenteessa _antaa pois_, kyseessä on myös mielestäni edelleen sama merkitys, jotakin annetaan *jollekin/pois*. _Jättää_-verbi taas ei mielestäni täysin vastaa merkitykseltään rakennetta _antaa pois_, eikä niitä voi kaikissa tilanteissa käyttää päällekkäin.

En ole ihan varma, ymmärsinkö esimerkkisi _olla_-verbistä oikein / ymmärsinkö pointtisi sen suhteen. Toki _olla_-verbi viittaa noissa kaikissa asioiden olemassaoloon, mutta sanoisin jälleen, että _olla_-verbikin vaatii noissa kaikissa esimerkeissä itse asiassa kaksi argumenttia. Esimerkiksi lause _"Poroja on"_, ei ole missään nimessä täydellinen ilman että lausetta täydennetään esimerkiksi paikan adverbiaalilla. Mutta myönnän etten ole varma onko tässä silloin kyse enää valenssista, vai verbin transitiivisuudesta.


----------



## Gavril

Tämä keskustelu on todennäköisesti turhaa jatkaa ilman, että katsomme laajempaa yhteyttä, johon keksimämme lauseet kuuluvat (tai voisivat kuulua). Yksittäisen lauseen näkökulmasta on mahdotonta päättää _antaa-_verbin täyttä merkitystä (ellei lause ole riittävän pitkä ja yksityiskohdakas, joka tähän asti keksimämme lauseet eivät ole).



Marsario said:


> Olen tässä eri mieltä.
> Lauseessa *Annan sinulle kirjan* verbin merkitys on se, että objekti liikkuu henkilöltä toiselle.



Molemmilla lauseilla voi olla tämä merkitys – sitä ei voi päättää katsomatta laajempaa yhteyttä.



> Lauseessa *Annan lahjaksi timantin* verbin merkitys on se, että minä en ole enää objektin omistaja.



Ensimmäiselläkin lauseella voisi olla tämä merkitys. Lisäksi, tämä merkitys ei sisälly itse _antaa-_verbiin, vaan se vahvistetaan käyttämällä sana _lahjaksi_.

Arvelen (jos englannin _give-_verbiä voi käyttää vertailukohteena), että _antaa-_verbin perusmerkitys on "välittää". Vain asiayhteydellä voi päättää, onko kyseessä kouraantuntuva välittäminen vai abstrakti (esim. oikeudellinen) välittäminen.

Nähdäkseni mikään siitä, joka tähän asti on tuotu esiin, ei sulje pois minun selitystäni, että kyseessä on samaa merkitsevä verbi käytettynä eritapaisissa lauserakenteissa, joista joissakin osa verbin merkitystä edellytetään yhteydestä.



> Verbillä *olla* on hyvin paljon merkityksiä. Lauseissa:
> *Lapissa on poroja,*
> *Minulla on kirjoja* ja
> *Olen tyytyväinen*
> merkitys on aina eri. Ensimmäisessä verbi on eksistentiaalinen ja bivalentti; toisessa on possessiivinen ja bivalentti; kolmannessa on intransitiivinen, jossa subjekti ja predikatiivi, ja bivalentti. Kaikissa esimerkeissa *olla* on bivalenttiverbi, vaikka merkitys muuttuu.



Mikä todistaa, että bivalenssi ei liity _olla_-verbin merkitykseen?


----------



## Marsario

Hei!

Ennen kuin kirjoitit vastauksesi Reamary, halusin antaa muitakin esimerkkejä.
Kun ajattelin sitä tarkemmin, pääsin siihen tulokseen, että lauseilla *Annan timantin pois* ja *Annan timantin lahjaksi *on sama merkitys, vaikka taas se on eriläinen kuin lauseessa *Annan sinulle timantin*.
Lauseissa *Annan timantin pois* ja* Annan timantin lahjaksi*, verbin merkitys on se, että omistaja muuttuu. Sitten objekti voi vaihtaa omistajansa tai jäädä omistajatta (adverbialin mukaan).
Lauseessa *Annan sinulle kirjan*, objekti liikkuu mutta omistaja ei muutu.
Olin siis väärässä, kun sanoin, että lauseessa* Annan timantin lahjaksi*, verbin antaa merkitys on "lahjoittaminen", vaan se on "omistajan vaihtuminen".
Itse asiassa kun verbi *antaa* on merkitykseltään "lahjoittaa", se vaatii myös sanan *kenelle*.
*Annan timantin sinulle lahjaksi* =* Lahjoitan sinulle timantin*.
Onko ero lauseissa *Annan timantin lahjaksi* ja *Annan lahjaksi timantin*? En itse voi sitä sanoa, mutta ero saattaa olla, ja toinen lause saattaa kuulostaa oikealta ja toinen väärältä juuri siitä syystä, että toisessa verbin merkitys on eri ja niin myös sen valenssi.
Toisaalta ero saattaa olla niin pieni, että ehkä ei voida myöskään puhua erosta, kuten sinä väität.

Lauseissa *Lapissa on poroja* ja *Minulla on poroja* on minun mielestäni ero vaikka pieni ja se ei johdu sijasta.
Toidisteina voidaan väittää, että nitä käännetään eri tavalla eri kieliksi "There are reindeer in Lapland" ~ "I have got reindeer".
Voisit sanoa, että se johtuu sijasta, mutta vertaa sitten:
*Rovaniemellä on poroja*. 
Tämä lausee saattaa tarjoittaa sekä että porot ovat paikallaan Rovaniemellä, että Rovaniemi omistaa porot (mikä ei ole mahdollista, koska Rovaniemi ei ole ihminen eikä voi omistaa mitään).

Lause *P**oroja on *on itse asiassa vähän pakotettu. Luonnollisempi olisi lause, *Poroja on olemassa*. Mutta mielestäni voisi sanoa myös *Poroja on*, esimerkiksi.
- Kolmannen maailmansodan jälkeen kaikki porot kuolivat.
- Se ei ole totta, poroja (vielä) on!

Nyt pitäisi mennä takaisin opiskelemaan (olen tällä hetkellä kääntämässä italiaksi Fred Karlssonin Suomen peruskielioppia, kun se täytyy opiskella yliopiston pääsykokeeseen...)

EDIT: luin Gavrilin käsymykset, mutta vastaan niihin illalla. Moikka!


----------



## DrWatson

Hei kaikille!

Syntaksin eli lauseopin tutkimuksessa valenssilla tarkoitetaan verbin  vaatimia pakollisia täydennyksiä eli argumentteja. Kuten onkin jo  todettu, esim. verbi _antaa_ vaatii kolmea argumenttia. Nämä ovat yleensä * agentti* (antaja), *teema* (annettava asia) ja *vastaanottaja* (saaja). On  totta, että jossakin lauseessa kaikkia näistä ei ole. Se ei kuitenkaan  tarkoita, että ne eivät olisi olemassa "siellä jossain". Jokin  argumenteista voidaan jättää "kielentämättä" vaikkapa sen vuoksi, että  se on ennustettavissa. Esimerkki:

_Matti ei antanut sinulle lahjaa, mutta Maija antoi._

Edellinen lausehan kuuluisi kokonaisuudessaan näin: _...mutta Maija antoi  sinulle lahjan_. Vastaanottajaa ja annettavaa ei kuitenkaan tarvitse  mainita, koska ne käyvät ilmi edeltävästä lauseesta.

Kyse on siis siitä, että kielenulkoisessa maailmassa nuo kaikki ovat  olemassa ja pakollisia verbin kuvaaman tekemisen mielekkyyden kannalta. Vaikka  vastaanottajaa ei mainita, se ei tarkoita, etteikö sitä olisi.

Gavril taisikin jo mainita, että esim. _antaa_-verbin merkitys riippuu  myös siitä yhteydestä, missä sitä on käytetty. Useat syntaktikot  ajattelevat samalla tavalla. Samalla verbilla voi olla useita  "täydennysympäristöjä" eli tietynlaisia konstruktioita, joissa niitä  käytetään. Lauseen kokonaismerkitys muodostuu siis sekä verbistä  itsestään että sen täydennysympäristöstä.



Marsario said:


> Verbillä *olla* on hyvin paljon merkityksiä. Lauseissa:
> *Lapissa on poroja,*
> *Minulla on kirjoja* ja
> *Olen tyytyväinen*
> merkitys on aina eri. Ensimmäisessä verbi on eksistentiaalinen ja  bivalentti; toisessa on possessiivinen ja bivalentti; kolmannessa on  intransitiivinen, jossa subjekti ja predikatiivi, ja bivalentti.  Kaikissa esimerkeissa *olla* on bivalenttiverbi, vaikka merkitys muuttuu.
> Voitte verrata lauseisiin:
> *Poroja on (lapissa),*
> *Kirjat ovat (minulla)* ja
> *Olen*
> Näissä lauseissa verbi on monovalentti, koska se vaatii vain subjektin.  Muut adverbiaalit ovat vapaehtoisia ja ne eivät muuta verbin merkitystä  (eli olemassaolo). Näissä lauseissa viitataan siihen, että poroja,  kirjat ja minä olemme olemassa.


Itse asiassa voisi sanoa, että  _olla_-verbillä on hyvin vähän merkitystä   Sitä kutsutaankin _kopula_ksi (latinaa, tarkoittaa 'sidettä'). Joissakin  kielissähän sen kaltaista verbiä ei ole tai mainitsemissasi tapauksissa  sitä ei käytettäisi ollenkaan. Kyse on enemmänkin lausemuotista. Esim.  omistamismuotti voitaisiin ilmaista näin: 





> [NPelollinen + ADESSIIVI] + [V + YKS.3.] + [NP]


Eli omistajan täytyy olla allatiivisijainen elollinen substantiivi. Sen takia _*Rovaniemellä on poroja_ ei voisi merkitä sitä, että Rovaniemi omistaa porot. Ellei kyseessä sitten ole vaikkapa Rovaniemi-niminen henkilö, joka harjoittaa porotaloutta. Sijaintimuotin voisi puolestaan kuvata näin: 





> [NPpaikka + OLOSIJA] + [V + YKS.3.] + [NP]


Käytin sijamuodon kohdalla olosija-sanaa, sillä reaalistuva sijahan riippuu lekseemistä: Oulu ja Helsinki vaativat inessiiviä, Rovaniemi ja Tampere adessiivia. Lisäksi ihminen voi olla _autolla_ tai _autossa_ asiaintilasta riippuen.

Kielitiedettä opiskelleena ilahduin tästä ketjusta ja sen synnyttämästä puhetulvasta  Lisää keskustelua!


----------



## Marsario

Hei! 
Hyvää, kun ryhdyit keskusteluun Dr Watson!
Olet hyvin tiivistänyt asian.


 Mielenkiintoinen myös kun sanoit että *olla*-verbillä on vain vähän merkitystä.
 Suomeksi sillä on ainakin kaksi merkitystä, ja luulen, että tässä olemme samaa mieltä. Eli paikallaanoloa (to stay somewhere) ja olemassaoloa (to exist).  
*Lapissa on poroja.*
*Jumala sanoi: ”Olkoon poroja!” Poroja tuli, ja poroja oli.*
 Oletko kuitenkin varmaa, että näissä lauseissa verbiä olla kutsutaan kopulaksi?
 Sitä kutsutaan varmasti kopulaksi esimerkiksi lauseessa:
*Kaikki olemme poroja. *Tai:
*Porot ovat ystävällisiä.*
 Mutta lauseen merkitys on aika erilainen, eikö olekin?


 Olen itse kuullut, että joissain kielissä *olla*-verbi ei edes ollut olemassa. Saatan olla väärässä, mutta ehkä näin kävi myös perinteisessa kiinassa, vaikka nykykiinassa verbi olla eli 是 on olemassa ja sitä käytetään.
 Voin kuvitella, että ”*olla*-verbin olemattomuus” (eli se, että *olla*-verbi ei olisi olemassa) voisi kuitenkin tapahtua vain, jos *olla* olisi kopula (kuten ainakin kolmannessa lauseessa) tai jos verbin merkitys olisi paikallaanolo. Taas jotakin verbiä täytyy käyttää, kun ilmaistaan olemassaoloa (jos vain kielessä olemassaoloa voidaan ilmaista).




> Mikä todistaa, että bivalenssi ei liity _olla_-verbin merkitykseen?



 Bivalenssi tietenkin liittyy *olla*-verbin merkitykseen, mutta *olla*-verbillä lienee eri merkityksiä ja esimerkiksi kolmannessa lauseessa alla verbi on monovalentti (eli kun sen merkitys on to exist)
 Äsken olin lukemassa kirjaa, ja löysin toisen lauseen, jossa *olla* on monovalenttiverbi:
*On jotakin määrän ilmauksia, jotka muistuttavat objekteja sikäli, että ne saavat …*


----------

